# How to remove a filter that is bent.



## bigdaddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hallo all, 

I managed to be careless enough to break a Hoya UV Filter while it was mounted. The metal ring that you screw in onto the lens is deformed and I cannot get it to come off. Anyone have any tips about how to deal with this situation? 

Thanks in advance, 

Bigdaddy


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Hallo all,
> 
> I managed to be careless enough to break a Hoya UV Filter while it was mounted. The metal ring that you screw in onto the lens is deformed and I cannot get it to come off. Anyone have any tips about how to deal with this situation?
> 
> ...



Have you tried a filter wrench?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2014)

If the glass is broken, just twist it out with needle nose pliers. 

Since you obviously do not have a filter wrench, a wide rubber band will help you grip it with your hand and twist while holding the lens body. This might not work if the filter is really distorted.

The main thing is to avoid any further damage to the lens, so don't hold it by the focus ring or zoom ring, and remove it from your camera before working on it.

There is a very good chance that there is internal damage in the lens that can cause obvious malfunctions, more subtle damage like decentering of the lens elements, or even more subtle damage like cracks that let things appear to be working, but add friction or binding so that AF is inconsistent, or a failure may happen unexpectedly.

If its a valuable lens, have it checked out by a service department before using it.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If the glass is broken, just twist it out with needle nose pliers.
> 
> Since you obviously do not have a filter wrench, a wide rubber band will help you grip it with your hand and twist while holding the lens body. This might not work if the filter is really distorted.
> 
> ...



Since you say they obviously don't have a filter wrench it might be a good idea to invest in one. You can order one at Amazon, b&h photo, etc. for less than 10 dollars then you won't even chance scratching you front element with pliers and you'll have it for your future filters. Your right it's obviously a good idea to have it checked out if you take some shots and the lens is having issues.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Since you say they obviously don't have a filter wrench it might be a good idea to invest in one. You can order one at Amazon, b&h photo, etc. for less than 10 dollars then you won't even chance scratching you front element with pliers and you'll have it for your future filters. Your right it's obviously a good idea to have it checked out if you take some shots and the lens is having issues.


 
I repair lenses, and have a complete set of tools. I have a filter wrench and a lot more. 

I have seen filters bent far too badly to remove with a filter wrench, but a needle nose pliers works great, and I've never damaged a front element. A little tape on the front glass will protect it if its the type of lens that has the front glass too close to the filter threads, but that's rarely necessary.

Its a good idea to have it checked, because I've seen all those issues.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree if the filter is bent to much is use needle nose pliers carefully.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ryan85 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you say they obviously don't have a filter wrench it might be a good idea to invest in one. You can order one at Amazon, b&h photo, etc. for less than 10 dollars then you won't even chance scratching you front element with pliers and you'll have it for your future filters. Your right it's obviously a good idea to have it checked out if you take some shots and the lens is having issues.
> ...



You must have a steadier hand than I do. I'd be terrified to put a pair of needle nose pliers that close to the front element.

Out of curiosity - what constitutes a complete set of tools for lens work? I have a lot of tools for metal work, wood work, and even a pretty decent amount of tools for both gunsmithing and electronics work (including intricate circuit board work). I haven't a clue what a set of tools for working on lenses is though - I'd be interested in getting a set and getting my hands on some cheap ebay broken or near-broken lenses to start learning though.

As for the OP, I'd recommend a filter wrench if you can use one. Perhaps a very small strap wrench if you can find one would work if a filter wrench won't.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan85 said:
> ...



+1 on the steady hand thing. I'd be nervous. Strap wrench is a good idea I you can't get a filter wrench on


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Out of curiosity - what constitutes a complete set of tools for lens work? I have a lot of tools for metal work, wood work, and even a pretty decent amount of tools for both gunsmithing and electronics work (including intricate circuit board work). I haven't a clue what a set of tools for working on lenses is though - I'd be interested in getting a set and getting my hands on some cheap ebay broken or near-broken lenses to start learning though.


 
Since you grab a filter ring out at the edge and away from the glass, there is little risk, at least, I've never had a issue.

For tools, I have filter wrenches, not the cheap type with the pinch ends, but ones that really clamp on tightly if required, they are more like strap wrenches. I haven't seen any like them recently. Then, I have two sets of JIS screwdrivers (long and short (never use Phillips). a set of flat screwdrivers as well. I have a adjustable thread straightener for filter thread restoration. I have spanner wrenches for removing the lock rings, I have rubber friction wrenches that also work for loosening the retaining rings. I also have general precision tools, micrometers, depth gages, dial indicators, etc. There may be more that don't come to mind, a ton of electronics tools, since I build and repair electronics too. Oh, I have sensor cleaning tools as well.

Micro Tools is a good source for hand tools. http://www.micro-tools.com/store/

My eyesight is getting poor, so I am slowing down on taking things like that apart. I only do repairs for myself or family. I'll also take a DSLR apart and do easy stuff like replacing circuit boards, lcd's, CF card sockets. I've never messed with shutters, and sensors require a special alignment fixture. Lens mounts need a dial indicator and a flange to sensor depth measurement, I don't fool with them.

What I don't have is any electronic gear for calibrating lenses, its strictly mechanical repairs, usually cleaning, straightening bent filter threads, getting oil out of aperture blades, things like that. So, if a lens needs calibration or has autofocus issues, it goes to a repair service. 

When I have a camera or lens that is junk, I take all the tiny screws out and save them, along with flex circuit cables. I have a lot of old 35mm film bodies. They are great for using with the Canon loyalty program to get a 15-20 discount on refurb cameras.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Dec 11, 2014)

Depending on the deformation... how badly bent is it? If it also damaged the filter threads, I would try to gently dis-engage the filter ring from them by bending the filter slightly further (to shrink it's overall diameter) with a needle-nose as Mt. Spokane has mentioned. Just re-iterating Mt. S-P's note: Tape up the tip of the pliers and the front element if you're too close to the lens for comfort... don't use a "downward" force on the pliers that might allow you to slip towards the front element - hopefully that's obvious. 

If it's deformed in to an oval-shape (out of round) there's some ring-spreading tools that can help put pressure on the filter ring to make it "rounder" while you work the pliers on it to unthread it. 

There's not a one-size fits-all solution, but taking some care and having some patience will go a LONG way when doing this. If you're getting nowhere... just set it down and walk away for a while. Way better to get a breath of fresh air and a sip of whiskey or something similar, than to go at your lens with a jack-hammer-like screwdriver or some pry-tool out of frustration.

I also do gunsmithing and can attest that having a cool head while working on any delicate (expensive) equipment is CRUCIAL to success. 

Also Mitch.Connor - my local photography shop has a bin of "old" equipment... there's usually a bunch of lenses in there, some with dings/dents etc and they'll usually sell me a few of them in a bundle for $10 or so. I use them for practice in tinkering or for parts (I sometimes pull the glass out and use it for other stuff, save the screws like Mt. S says etc)... that stuff sometimes comes in handy.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 12, 2014)

Usually the glass is always out or mostly out so I snip the outer edges of broken filters with a sharp tin snip, after a nick, a slight bend will cause it to snap. Done this for years and has worked every time. I used to cut out a piece of thin stock cardboard and placed it between broken glass and lens element as protection but if you go slow it, take your time... it can be done without it.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 12, 2014)

Hacksaw across the face (like clock hands, 12 to 6...) cut slowly and gently, 2mm or so both cuts, flip the blade, put it in the cuts and turn to remove filter.

As said, if filter damaged the knock could have done some damage elsewhere.

I bought a lens with a stuck filter, was a bit wobbly at full extension, nothing severe i thought until catastrophic failure.

Fortunately I have a good repairer local to me who fixed it back up for a modest price and calibrated it really sweet.


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 12, 2014)

If the glass is still in the filter tape it up. Try not to apply downward pressure if it is cracked. The main goal at this point is to prevent glass from filter from coming in contact with the front element. It will also help keep the front element together if it is broken during any repair attempt. 

If you do not have a filter wrench a rubber bands can help increase grip. Or one of the kitchen jar lid removal pad can help. 

It sounds like it is to bent for a filter wrench. After taping try to bend it back into shape with needle nose pliers. I will admit this is farthest I have ever had to go. In my case it worked. If this does not work you have a discussion to make. Take it somewhere, buy special tools (spreaders etc). Or pull out a hack saw and attempt an emergency field repair. 

If you go slow you can cut groves in the filter around the bend. This should make it easier to true up the filter or as a last ditch effort break the bent section of the filter ring out. If the filter tread on the lens is also bent breaking out the filter ring may be the only option. 

Personally if you need to bring out a hack saw and are even a little bit squeamish about it take the lens in. There is a reason it is considered an emergency field repair.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
From a previous thread about this, someone suggested using the (clean) sole of a shoe on the face to apply the turning force and traction. Never had to try it but it was given as a tested and successful method.
Whether it was for a dented filter ring or just an overtightened and stuck filter I can't recall. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## newmandoyle (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd try a simple solution that has worked for me, a rubber jar lid opener. I would try that before using any tools


----------



## slclick (Dec 12, 2014)

newmandoyle said:


> I'd try a simple solution that has worked for me, a rubber jar lid opener. I would try that before trying using any tools



That's what I use!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 12, 2014)

slclick said:


> newmandoyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'd try a simple solution that has worked for me, a rubber jar lid opener. I would try that before trying using any tools
> ...



Ditto! And I keep a few wide rubber bands loosely wrapped around my filters case. Also, it might help to put a thin strip of gaffer tape on the filter rim before using the rubber jar opener to give it even more grip.

My absolute last course of action if the filter is so bent that it won't budge would be to use my dremel tool to carefully cut the filter ring so I could lift it out. This would require covering and protecting the lens element, etc first and then going very slowly and carefully. You might not need to cut the last thin little bit that touches the lens if this allows the ring to flex enough to be removed. You also might need to make several cuts. Just make sure the cutting wheel is spinning in the direction so that the cutting debris shoots away from the lens.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hallo, 

thanks for all the tips. I don't have a strap wrench of filter wrenches. Unfortunately I do not have a rubber jar opener. I'll try the needle nose pliers, after I have covered the front element. 

I'll upload a picture later. 

The lens is a 24-105 L and it was in a sling bag that slid off my shoulder and fell to the ground because I was packed like a mule. There was not one piece of glass left in the filter. 

I agree it needs to be send in. After the holidays.

Thanks again. I'll post again to let you all know how it turns out. 

Bigdaddy


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity - what constitutes a complete set of tools for lens work? I have a lot of tools for metal work, wood work, and even a pretty decent amount of tools for both gunsmithing and electronics work (including intricate circuit board work). I haven't a clue what a set of tools for working on lenses is though - I'd be interested in getting a set and getting my hands on some cheap ebay broken or near-broken lenses to start learning though.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'll check out that website for tools.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, if it can't be fixed with a hammer, it is obviously an electrical problem


----------



## sama (Dec 13, 2014)

If you are brave enough, try this one 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=C4yFfmrjPtc


----------



## nonac (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd head out to the garage and fire up the acetylene torch.


----------



## arjay (Dec 13, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> ...
> 
> I agree it needs to be send in. After the holidays.
> 
> ...



Since it will be going in to be checked out, let the lens repair folks remove it, they will have tools, experience with this sort of thing, etc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 14, 2014)

Hells bells, the guy in this video is AN ANIMAL. If you follow this you might as well send it straight to Canon as I would bet the strain on the workings would do damage. The idea is not to try to tear it off the front but to twist a V in to the circumference (across the front) to reduce the diameter, therefore reducing the tension on the thread. Whilst doing this if you hold by the filter, the stress, or force will not be transmitted to the lens. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sama said:


> If you are brave enough, try this one
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=C4yFfmrjPtc


----------



## mnclayshooter (Dec 15, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> From a previous thread about this, someone suggested using the (clean) sole of a shoe on the face to apply the turning force and traction. Never had to try it but it was given as a tested and successful method.
> Whether it was for a dented filter ring or just an overtightened and stuck filter I can't recall.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I've used something very similar - the leather on my hiking boot - to loosen a stuck filter - works better than sitting there with your hands fumbling all over the glass putting finger prints, cheeto cheese, sweat, sunscreen, bug spray or whatever else you have on your hands all over the lens/filter. 

Press the lens firmly against the leather and turn - it worked like a charm... I doubt it would work to dislodge a bent one though.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 15, 2014)

There are silicone mat jar openers that would work well for this also. 



> Well, if it can't be fixed with a hammer, it is obviously an electrical problem



As we used to say in the military "Never force it, just use a bigger hammer." ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> There are silicone mat jar openers that would work well for this also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And a $900 hammer as well.


----------



## Harv (Dec 15, 2014)

How would you like to buy a used lens from that guy who removed the filter in the video? :


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 15, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hells bells, the guy in this video is AN ANIMAL. If you follow this you might as well send it straight to Canon as I would bet the strain on the workings would do damage. The idea is not to try to tear it off the front but to twist a V in to the circumference (across the front) to reduce the diameter, therefore reducing the tension on the thread. Whilst doing this if you hold by the filter, the stress, or force will not be transmitted to the lens.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...



Well, in the videos, the original video with "Sneakers", the lens was merely cross threaded so it was much easier to remove than a fully seated, bent and tightened filter. Also, the video referenced did OK. This kind of thing is rarely easy to watch or perform when dealing with a precision and delicate item like a $1000+ lens. If someone doesn't feel confident, just leave it to Canon repair.

There doesn't appear to be any banging, dropping or other shocks to the lens so I doubt that it was damaged at all unless the original drop that caused the dent damaged the lens internals.

Hope everything turns out ok for the OP.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > There are silicone mat jar openers that would work well for this also.
> ...



I actually had one of "those" hammers and it only cost $600.00.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 16, 2014)

I have pulled a few by wrapping an extension cord around the filter, then twisting that. Sort of a homemade filter wrench.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 16, 2014)

Hallo, 

Well, I tried to use some pliers and that didn't work. At least I was not ready to apply the necessary force to get it to work, so I ordered a strap wrench and am waiting for it to be delivered. 

I took some pictures of the filter and will try to post them tomorrow. 

Thanks again for all the tips!

Bigdaddy


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 17, 2014)

Hallo,

here are the pictures. It doesn't look that bad, but it is stuck. 

Bigdaddy


----------



## Tinky (Dec 19, 2014)

hacksaw... as described earlier, nice and gentle.

Although to be honest the lens shoukd be serviced anyway, and they would remove it for you. 

I think we can say with some certainty that your optics if not the internal construction will have been affected by a direct hit to the filter strong enough to bend it.

replacing tne filter is one thing, but thats probably the least likely thing to affect your images.

just get it serviced.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello again, 

well, the strap wrench got here and I still cannot get the filter to budge. It looks like Canon will have remove when they check the lens. 

Thanks again for all the replies and advice. 

A belated merry Christmas and a happy New Year to all! 

Bigdaddy


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 29, 2014)

Good luck! Hopefully the repair will be fast, complete and they will make it the best lens you ever owned. (Or accidentally return a 100-400 vII! Ooops!) Happy New Year!


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dynamite always works


----------

